# Sadie & Shadow need a new home.



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Where are you located?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Do you have any pictures?.I also wondered why you say she would do better alone if she lives with another dog?.
So sorry you're going through this and if someone can help.This forum will!.


----------



## pendollmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Ooops. We are just north of Indianapolis, IN.

Sorry.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The first thing to do, if you have not already, is to contact the breeder. She should have first right of refusal. After that, it would behoove you to contact a local Golden Retriever Club rescue. The will have screened people meeting strict criteria looking for a dog like yours. Where do you live so that info might be provided to you?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Where are you located?


I'd like this info too, if I may ask.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

pendollmom said:


> Ooops. We are just north of Indianapolis, IN.
> 
> Sorry.


Indianapolis has some wonderful Golden people. White River GR Club is awesome. I als have a very good friend, Dr. Shereen Farber, in Indy wo is very involved in rescue. I will get her name to you when I get home tonight. She can be a huge help to you in finding a wonderful home.


----------



## pendollmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Sadie is sometimes very "bossy", not really agressive with Shadow. I was a little concerned that she might be worse with an unfamiliar dog. I have no real basis for this, and maybe in the right situation with proper boundaries... it would all be fine. It was a gut response only. Thank you for your support.

Penny


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Did you attempt to contact Sadie's breeder? Many breeders have a clause in the puppy contract that if for any reason you can not keep the dog you must at least give them the option to take the dog back.


----------



## pendollmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for so much so quickly. I will post pictures later tonight as well.

Penny


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Please check your PM's.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I hope heartofgold logs on as I know she was looking to add another golden and she is from Indy. I'm the one you've been speaking to in e-mail and since we already have 3 I figured the forum could help.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We would never flame you for trying to do the best thing for your pups. You are a great puppy parent and knowing the people here we will be able to help you. It sounds like you have alot on your plate and we all know what you are going thru as some of us have been thru this in some times of our lives. Bless you for thinking of finding them the best home and not dumping them. 
Good luck


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You said that you wanted to go to a rescue as a last resort, but I really would encourage you to contact the Golden rescue in your area. They do a wonderful job taking care of the Goldens in their care, they provide the medical treatment if any is needed, get them current on shots, spay or neuter if needed, and all before they place them in a new home. Rescues do a fantastic job screening potential adopters so they can be assured they are placing dogs in the best possible homes. They are dedicated volunteers who truly want only the very best for the dogs. I really hope you will contact them to help you find a home for your girl. This is the link to the Golden rescue for IN: *GR Rescue and Community Education (GRRACE)*

There are members on this board who may be able to help you too, you've come to a good place to ask for help.


----------



## pendollmom (Feb 6, 2008)

I have received many wonderful suggestions and additional names to contact. Thanks for so much so fast. I am also going to send all of this information to GRRACE here in Indy. I have heard great things about them, and you have helped me to feel much better about our situation.

Any suggesstions for my pretty Shadow dog? She is a mix - mostly Cocker.

Thanks, 
Penny


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

pendollmom said:


> I have received many wonderful suggestions and additional names to contact. Thanks for so much so fast. I am also going to send all of this information to GRRACE here in Indy. I have heard great things about them, and you have helped me to feel much better about our situation.
> 
> Any suggesstions for my pretty Shadow dog? She is a mix - mostly Cocker.
> 
> ...


I'd love to take Sadie in, but right now with my Peanut down I think it be too much. You got lot's of good advise and places to contact, good luck


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So proud to see how well you were responded to here I expected no less. Sounds like you are getting much needed help and direction just wanted to ass a welcome to the forum and a thank you for doing right by your beloved pets.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hooch Said:
_just wanted to *ass *a welcome to the forum and a thank you for doing right by your beloved pets_

Keep your ass outta this, Hooch! Hahahahahahaha! Nobody wants to see your ass!

Pendo: Welcome to the group... best of luck with your dogs!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It would be good if the two dogs could be adopted together.
A Rescue might have this done for you.


----------

